# Four questions for book research



## Xateriel (Sep 23, 2012)

I figured it would be best to post these questions in the literature thread since it deals with a series of novels I am writing as opposed to being overall general.

That said, if you feel remotely uncomfortable answering these in a 'public' area of the forum, feel free to send me a PM with your responses. None of them will be published in the book and are simply going to be used as a basis for realistic responses for the characters that will be affected.

------

1. How does it feel to be in your body?

2. Does it ever feel like someone else is in there with you?

3. How do you think you would react if it suddenly felt as though someone was in your body with you?

4. If you became used to the other entity, how would you respond if it was suddenly gone?


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you read Geist: Sin Eaters?


----------



## Xateriel (Sep 23, 2012)

I have not, no.


----------



## Earth Rio (Oct 1, 2012)

Xateriel said:


> I figured it would be best to post these questions in the literature thread since it deals with a series of novels I am writing as opposed to being overall general.
> 
> That said, if you feel remotely uncomfortable answering these in a 'public' area of the forum, feel free to send me a PM with your responses. None of them will be published in the book and are simply going to be used as a basis for realistic responses for the characters that will be affected.
> 
> ...



1. Hmm... hard one. It's very strange, yet awesome at the same time. Most of the time my mind is off somewhere else, which is a bit of a problem, but alright.

2. Disturbingly often... mostly when I'm VERY annoyed, though. Then it feels like some kind of demon.

3. I have only one thing I'd say... GET THE HADES OUT OF ME!  (unless it was possession)

4. That's also kinda hard. I guess I'd be a bit sad, but a bit relieved as well.


----------



## Conker (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't think you should be asking how we feel or would deal with these problems, but how your characters will deal/feel about these problems.


----------



## WagsWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

Xateriel said:


> ------
> 1. How does it feel to be in your body?
> 
> 2. Does it ever feel like someone else is in there with you?
> ...



1.It feel good and concrete I suppose, although with my illness, I sometimes feel bad inside then out ._.
(Diabetes FYI)

2.Uhm, yes, I've wondered what they are doing, but I've come to call them my Alter egos or of sorts...

3. I'd freak, especially if I feel that they are gaining ground on taking over when i'm around ._.
(Thankfully it's not this way with me, but ya' never know, I hear you could snap and let loose everything inside xD )

4. I'd feel sad and somewhat empty or weak, being to used to that other thing/self, i'd miss 'em and wonder where it went to...
Realisticly, I'd hope i get over it, but if the feeling persists of feeling empty, i'd start worrying ALOT...


----------



## Smart Dragon (Oct 4, 2012)

Before I continue, I am NOT insane! (Both my parole officer and therapist say so, ask them!)
1) Like I can only see a tiny piece of the world, or I am tethered almost. (Go ahead, call me Heaven's Gate why don't ya?)
2) Nope.
3) Like a visitor in my home, but a close friend, I would chat constantly, they would hate me after awhile.
4) Bye! Have a nice life/afterlife!
Sounds interesting for a book, I wanna know more! (I know, I know, none of my buisness...*big dragon eyes*)


----------

